# Point id and info please



## South Edisto Man (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey everyone, I've been a member here for a while now, but final stumbled upon this section of the board. What an awesome resource! I've read back through about six years worth of posts, and I've got a few points if like for y'all to look at. My family has some property on the South Edisto River in SC. All the points came from about a one acre food plot. I've got several dozen complete points, a gallon bucket full of broken ones and probably a five gallon bucket full of "pressure flakes" off just this one food plot. Anyway, I'll work through these over the next few days, starting with the smaller ones and working up in size. I'd appreciate your thoughts and comments.


----------



## EAB1911 (Mar 29, 2017)

Those are very nice.  Take a look here.
http://www.projectilepoints.net/


----------



## dtala (Mar 29, 2017)

black one looks like a Jacks Reef , Woodland Era point 500-1000AD. Base is a little odd, usually not squared off ears.

tan one is a Bolen/Big Sandy family, Early Archaic 7-9000 years old.


----------



## South Edisto Man (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks for the info. The black one is the only one I've got like that, either in size/shape or material. There are several other more of the bolen types, but most are broken. 
It's very interesting that these two points were found less than two hundred yards apart but span 6000+ years of time.


----------



## Forest Grump (Mar 30, 2017)

dtala said:


> black one looks like a Jacks Reef , Woodland Era point 500-1000AD. Base is a little odd, usually not squared off ears.
> 
> tan one is a Bolen/Big Sandy family, Early Archaic 7-9000 years old.



You don't think it's also a Bolen, with the ears broken off? I would have called them both Bolens...


----------



## dtala (Mar 30, 2017)

Forest Grump said:


> You don't think it's also a Bolen, with the ears broken off? I would have called them both Bolens...



I thought about that. Peculiar shape of the blade looks more Jacks Reef Pentagonal, but I could be persuaded that the base says  Bolen. I actually found a pic of a bolen with the squared off ears after posting. 

An in hand look at flaking patterns might say Bolen as well.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm like DTala, the first thing I thought was Jack's Reef. It's an unusual point, and it's also a really unusual material for coastal SC. Looks almost like dacite.


----------



## South Edisto Man (Mar 30, 2017)

I don't know if this view helps or not. The black one is super thin compared to the other one, and really compared to every other point I've found there. I haven't seen any flakes of that material either.
I've got a couple more different types of points I'd like for y'all to look at. Should I add them here, or start a new thread? There's enough different ones for 2 or 3 more posts.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 30, 2017)

Post 'em up!


----------

